# 8.2 10 bolt gear code location



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

ok i was told the location of the code was on the pass side front of the axal tube well i cleaned it down to polished metal and no luck finding it, can anyone please provide a photo of the two letter code so ill know the exzact spot withen aa inch to look.=/


----------



## Squidtone (Nov 26, 2010)

DTPM,

What year? I had a heck of a time finding mine too. It's a 67. 
I found it on the rear part of the driver side tube.

Pic attached. It is l-i-g-h-t-l-y stamped. WG in my case. See it? It's tough to see.

Good luck.
Dave


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

wow that is lightly stamped, i was looking for a embossed stamping, the one im looking on is a 1971 rear end.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

Looks like a wc or wo, if wc that translates to a 2.78 non posi, bumer.


----------

